# Has Terra felt the wrath of the Wolves?



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I have been reading through Wolfblade and on several occasions it makes reference to the actions of the space wolves directly after the fall of the Warmaster and it would seem that Terra had felt the wrath of the wolves. I wanted to know if anyone knew anything else about this.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well it's not explicitily stated but they would have taken part in the destruction of the traitor horde after the death of Horus alongside the Dark Angels (and the Ultramarines when they turned up the next day- a lot of people to kill it could take a while).

Remember out of the numerous millions of renegade troops involved in the siege only the traitor legions and titans were able to escape, the turn-coat imperial army, cultists, mutants etc were left to their fate.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

And also they are viewed as space marines in general. even though they space wolves are loyalists they are still held with distrust as the last lot that were there done some real damage. looting, killing destroying, mortally wounding the Emperor, to name but a few.

Its like if a polices man beat the crap out of you for having no brake lights on your car after that you would not have much trust in the boys in blue even if the next police man to stop you was a good guy. they still belong to the same organisation. 

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

CaptainLoken, can you give your source for your first paragraph? From what I have read the SW's tend to be quite sympathetic to civillian populations.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It was just poorly worded. He meant that chaos did that when they hit terra. Most civis that know of the wolves like them because they tend to be kinder to the general population but terra has only seen their angry faces... as it were.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Chimaera said:


> CaptainLoken, can you give your source for your first paragraph? From what I have read the SW's tend to be quite sympathetic to civillian populations.


its interesting. They tend to be very respecting to humans who show honor in battle with them. I believe it was one of the crusades or the dominion of fire where the wolves fought alongside the gaurd and the inquisition basically wanted to get rid of any taint so they got rid of them entirely. The wolves went out of their way to save them with no success. I wouldn't say sympathetic persae but definitley a chapter who gives apreciation or respect where it is needed. Though I there was no examples in A Thousand Son, I imagine they destroyed everything and everyone without remorse and killed tenacious savagery. The wolves I believe are a chapter like many who see things in black and white.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Read the short story 'Wolves At The Door'. The 13th Company (this is Horus Heresy time for anyone that didn't know) find a planet and try to bring it into compliance, the senate says no then the planet is attacked by Dark Eldar. The Wolves are trapped and eventually the some dozen warriors drive the entire Dark Eldar force from the planet. They fought the save the populace, that they just had to turn around and kill anyway.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Thats a good example Vali. Space Wolves were pretty loyal with those rebels until they wanted to break off from them and the Imperium. In that case whether they were right or not they saw that as a back stab and were therefore traitor.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Quite True. Bit sad though. But I guess it just shows Human nature. We want to fight for the life we want, not the one someone else wants for us.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

They are the best allies you could hope to have but the worst enemies if you cross them.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Pretty Much yes.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

ckcrawford said:


> its interesting. They tend to be very respecting to humans who show honor in battle with them. I believe it was one of the crusades or the dominion of fire where the wolves fought alongside the guard and the inquisition basically wanted to get rid of any taint so they got rid of them entirely. The wolves went out of their way to save them with no success. I wouldn't say sympathetic persae but definitely a chapter who gives appreciation or respect where it is needed.


it was the 1st war of Armageddon (when Angron & his ungodly amount of zerkers went nuts) the Inquisition killed off all the IG forces left because of any potential taint


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Actually they shipped all the guard and citezenz off to labour on some Asteroids mining Metals.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

> CaptainLoken, can you give your source for your first paragraph?


Wolfblade i think it was from.

In Basic terms


Terra remembers all the crap that happened there when Horus came knocking with his traitors. 

ever since then the populace have been weary of any space marine force there as they may not know the difference between the legions as much is denied or unknown about the HH for normal humans but they still remember tales of pissed off marines.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

nothing to see here, I need to read before I type xd


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Fallen said:


> it was the 1st war of Armageddon (when Angron & his ungodly amount of zerkers went nuts) the Inquisition killed off all the IG forces left because of any potential taint





Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Actually they shipped all the guard and citezenz off to labour on some Asteroids mining Metals.


Well not all of them. They moved all the inhabitants and Steel Legion of Armageddon, to work camps where they were then sterilized, never to contact anyone else outside of the camps. Any forces that came from off world were 'escorted' by the Inquisition and the Grey Knights to the edge of the system, and then destroyed. 

This is when the Wolves stepped in and started to aid the ships leaving the system, protecting them from the Knights and the Inquisition at the cost of their own ships being fired upon. True the Inquisition and Knights hunted down a lot of the ships that made it out of Armageddons system, killing them and destroying any relay station, space station or dock that they stopped at along the way. But many still made it away alive thanks to the Wolves.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Read the short story 'Wolves At The Door'. The 13th Company (this is Horus Heresy time for anyone that didn't know) find a planet and try to bring it into compliance, the senate says no then the planet is attacked by Dark Eldar. The Wolves are trapped and eventually the some dozen warriors drive the entire Dark Eldar force from the planet. They fought the save the populace, that they just had to turn around and kill anyway.


I think you're very close, but it's not the first decision pre-liberation by the planets rulers that earn a tough ride to compliance. It's after the Dark Eldar are defeated by the SWs working with some of the young local hot-heads who disagreed with the first decision. The Wolves are surprised/disappointed when their erstwhile allies, who were only too willing to let the SWs sacrifice themselves, tell them to go to hell and they won't be subject to the Imperium.


----------

